

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup – Friday 13th of August - jason_tko
http://blog.makeleaps.com/2010/08/hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-3-–-friday-13th-of-august/

======
thegeezer3
Hi jason_tko applied just now - new to this community but been in japan for a
while. Be great to meet som fellow hackers. Yoroshiku onegaitashimasu.

------
patio11
See you all there.

~~~
donw
You're coming up again? Sweet!

------
cdavid
Is it too late to come in ? Would be it possible to know the approximate
starting time (I would come from Kansai).

------
pwim
Thanks for organizing this jason_tko. I'm looking forward to meeting up with
everyone again.

------
donw
The last one was a lot of fun, may as well come by this one, too. :)

------
rgrieselhuber
Have fun - wish I could be there!

------
stuartcw
Nice to see y'alls!

------
edkuiters
sorry, cannot make it this time. have fun!

------
gpj
Start time?

